# Traumzustand wird nicht berechnet!



## Wakanar (1. April 2008)

Beim Gleichgewichtsbaum der Druiden wird das Talent "Traumzustand" nicht mit in die Mana-Reg Berechnung einbezogen.

Die Werte bei Manaregeneration bleiben unverändert, egal wieviele Talentpunkte man auf Traumzustand gibt. Auch wenn man Verzauberungen auf den Items, z.B. Waffe - Erhebliche Intelligenz gegen Waffe - Erhebliche Zaubermacht, austauscht verändert dies den Manareg in keinster Weise.


Ansonsten ein prima Tool!


----------

